# "Place" command



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

This won't answer your question and I shouldn't go off topic. But my dog is 6 years old and I have never taken down his crate. The reason is because he likes it. Its next to my bed in the bedroom and he sleeps in it whenever he wants to be quiet and by himself. Its his sanctuary.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm not an expert trainer, so someone may have better suggestions, but... It really is simple. Decide what your "place" is going to be, carpet or dog bed. Something portable is very good. You use the word 'place' rather than stay because you don't care if the dog lays or sits or stands, it's his choice he can move around but the deal is that he must stay on the 'place.' Put a leash on him and load up with some nice treats. Guide him onto his place with the leash or lure with treat and when he's on it, 'place' and click/YES treat. When he goes to get off, guide him back and repeat the process. Slowly go to longer times between reward and reinforce. Then as he builds success just start lengthening the time. Don't get mad if he moves, just guide him back on , tell him 'place' and treat him. My Ellie is 7 months and super smart/trainable and she's picked it up SO quickly. She stays there for an entire meal. We will start working on bigger distractions, like the doorbell ringing and also being able to send her to her place. Just work on it a little every day at first. You will be surprised


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Olliver is in his second round of training courses. We have recently worked on the Place command. We can use whatever word we like. Instead of place I say "Ollie Go To Bed."

This is how we approached it:
We brought beds from home. Mine is just a roll up type mat.

*Teaching "GO TO PLACE"​Definition: Dog goes to designated area and lies down. ​
*This is an extremely useful everyday exercise and can be used not only in the home environment, but just about any place where you want your dog to settle down and relax on a mat. The most commonly used times might be during meals, while watching television or when working on the computer. There is nothing more annoying than a dog that is jumping all over you or barking for attention when you are trying to concentrate or relax. You can also teach your dog to go to a place and lie down when the doorbell rings to avoid jumping up onto guests. *Step 1 – Teach Dog to "GO" to his Mat 
*

Toss a few treats onto your dog’s mat. Hold the dog away. Rev him up by getting him excited with words such as ready? When your dog looks to you, tell your dog "GO" as you swing your arm toward the bed in a bowling motion. The second your dog’s feet hit the bed say "YES" (just before he eats the treats). Allow him to eat the treats off the mat. Run in and give him extra rewards from your pocket ON THE MAT. Do this several times. 
*Step 2 – No Food on Mat 
*

Same as Step 1, but no food on mat or in your hand. Use the same hand motion. When your dog runs to the bed to look for the food, mark with a "YES" and immediately move in and drop several treats ONTO the bed from your pocket. Do not feed him from your hand to his mouth. 
*Step 3 – Dog Lies Down on Mat 
*

Same as Step 2. Instead of immediately marking his move to the bed with a "YES," wait to see if the dog offers another behavior. If the dog sits, tell him "YES" and reward. Repeat this step several times. Next, when your dog is sitting, do not mark with a "YES." Instead, wait it out until he offers a down. Once he is down, mark with "YES" and put a pile of treats on the bed. JACKPOT IMMEDIATELY IF YOUR DOG LIES DOWN! 
 
*Homework*: Goal for next week is that your dog will lie down on the mat in order to get food. Owners and dogs remain on the same side of the mat this week. *
"GO TO PLACE" – Putting Behavior on Cue​*This week your dog should be running to his mat when you say "GO!" and lying down. Rewards come ON the mat, NOT from your hand to the dog’s mouth. If he is not lying down, you may help by using a hand signal but do not give a verbal cue "DOWN." If your dog is reliably running to his mat and lying down you may now add the cue just prior to the dog performing the behavior. "GO TO PLACE" means "run to your mat and lie down." *
​*​​Begin to add the cue when your dog is reliably running to his mat and lying down. ​*
"GO TO PLACE" – Automatic Stay​*This week you will send your dog to his mat and calmly praise him as he remains on the mat. Release him with "OK!" and reward. 
Once he is reliability going to the mat and waiting for your release, you can take a few steps away from the mat so your dog learns to remain on the mat when you are at a distance. Walk in and randomly reinforce on the mat. This is not a release. Tell him "OK!" and reward! 
*"GO TO PLACE" – Automatic "STAY" 
*Your dog should run to the mat and remain there until you release him with "OK!" He should remain on the mat as you gradually add distance and waits for you to return to him to release him. 
*"GO TO PLACE" – Adding Distance​Step 1​*​​- Owners stand six feet from mat and *send dog to place*. ​
*Step​*​2 ​- Owners stand twelve feet from mat and send dog to place. 
The dog should now remain in the down until you release him with "OK!" ​
*Homework: *Gradually add distance and always reward dog with something on the mat. At home, gradually add distance from another room. Also make sure to release your dog with "OK!" Do not permit him to get up on his own. 
*"GO TO PLACE" – Adding Distance 
*Gradually add distance up to 12 feet. Also, your dog should remain on the mat as you walk away and wait for you to return to release him. 

This is as far as we got for Ollies age group. But good basis for beginning the command.


----------



## darcylee (Jun 28, 2013)

Door said:


> This won't answer your question and I shouldn't go off topic. But my dog is 6 years old and I have never taken down his crate. The reason is because he likes it. Its next to my bed in the bedroom and he sleeps in it whenever he wants to be quiet and by himself. Its his sanctuary.


Yes, we won't take his down either if he shows that he enjoys being in there. Currently, when we are home and he is free to roam the house with us, he mostly naps on the couch. Sometimes on the floor near our feet. But so far, not in his crate. He doesn't have a problem going in there though (except for one rebellious night when he was convinced he should be able to sleep on the couch instead...).  When he gets older, he will be able to sleep on his bed in our bedroom if he wants.


----------



## darcylee (Jun 28, 2013)

nolefan said:


> I'm not an expert trainer, so someone may have better suggestions, but... It really is simple. Decide what your "place" is going to be, carpet or dog bed. Something portable is very good. You use the word 'place' rather than stay because you don't care if the dog lays or sits or stands, it's his choice he can move around but the deal is that he must stay on the 'place.' Put a leash on him and load up with some nice treats. Guide him onto his place with the leash or lure with treat and when he's on it, 'place' and click/YES treat. When he goes to get off, guide him back and repeat the process. Slowly go to longer times between reward and reinforce. Then as he builds success just start lengthening the time. Don't get mad if he moves, just guide him back on , tell him 'place' and treat him. My Ellie is 7 months and super smart/trainable and she's picked it up SO quickly. She stays there for an entire meal. We will start working on bigger distractions, like the doorbell ringing and also being able to send her to her place. Just work on it a little every day at first. You will be surprised


That's awesome. Maximus is 4 1/2 months right now, and he LOVES food. I haven't found something he won't do for food yet.  Hopefully he will pick it up as quickly as your Ellie. Now I just need to decide whether to use a bed or a rug/mat as his place. Thank you for your help!


----------



## darcylee (Jun 28, 2013)

olliversmom said:


> Olliver is in his second round of training courses. We have recently worked on the Place command. We can use whatever word we like. Instead of place I say "Ollie Go To Bed."


Thank you so much for the how to. I can't wait to start Maximus on this!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

I would recommend something that has obvious edges, especially in the teaching phase. You want the dog to know immediately if they are off or on. 

Place is probably the best command I have ever taught my dog. Super useful! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

I started teaching Champ "go to your bed" when he was younger. His bed is right next to my side of the bed, and basically what I would do was I would throw a couple treats on his bed right before I would go to bed, and simultaneously say, "go to your bed." Now he knows it really well, and we've taught it downstairs too with his downstairs bed, but distance is a little harder when he's away from his bed and it's something we are working on.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I'm surprised Mlopez didn't suggest Connie Cleveland's you tube videos. This is a good "place" video. I use place with a square peice of carpet. I also have a platform with carpet on top. They are great for getting a puppy to now where you want them to go when you say place. I use it at work when someone comes to my office. I tell her place and she sits on the platform until I release her.


----------

